# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Lighting Large Objects With LED

## BigSkyBound

Hi. New to this forum and wading into the wonderful worldof LED lighting for museums. Our museum exhibits primarily large over the roadtransportation artifacts such as cars, trucks, wagons, sleighs, etc. They rangefrom all-wood bodied vehicles, such as a 1770s sleigh to all-steel deliveryvans built in the 1980s. The museum has recently modernized its electricalsystems from the 1940s factory wiring (we are in an old body work factory) thatran a mind-boggling variety of cobbled together lighting. A small electricalfire encouraged my Board to fund rewiring the building, as well as installing anew lighting system. 


To maintain a factory aesthetic, we installed large green warehouse lights withLED bulbs for overall gallery lighting. The track is all in, but we have groundto a halt on the fixtures and bulbs. One museum lighting specialist recommendedwe use this new Firefly bulb in a very versatile Altman PAR 38 can. What I likeabout these is that the LED array and driver can be replaced as technology improveswithout replacing the whole Firefly platform http://fireflyledlight.com/. We have theopportunity to get these at a very good price, as the lighting consultantreally wants our museum in his portfolio.


Conventional wisdom is that the incandescent light bulb is becoming extinct andthat LED technologies are on the rise, even in museum environments. Sinceseveral of my Board members are themselves members of a species that is becomingextinct, how do I sell them on the new technology and its up-front expense?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Welcome to the site. One of the other members on the site forwarded your question to the listserve which is s separate sub-group of PACCIN folks. I will forward any replies back to this page. If you want to be on the list just go to the front page and click on the Listserve tab between "publications" and "resources" and you can sign up there. Since questions go directly into peoples inboxes you will often get faster responses there.
I just placed a post yesterday that may or may not be helpful to you about the current state of LED. To read click HERE

----------

